# "time And Motion"



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

A watch tick makes a perfect, metronome-like backing for the guitar - so I thought I'd use my Illinois "Bunn Special" for just that purpose...






Actually not easy to do. Musicians always vary the tempo just a little bit - but the ticking of a watch is mercilessly regular!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent, now what about some multi-tracking into adding a bass line :lol: and some mandolin on top with a counter melody

(Never played much along with a drum machine then? :wallbash: ) My mate Billy Stewart and me'sen used to do gigs for weddings and the likes with him on the Farfisa Electronic Chordovox (Accordion thingy) and me on Gutar/ Bass Guitar. Pin Money Happy Days, no sweat, although Amarillo and the ABBA songbook gets a bit non-challenging after a while, but does help pay the rent.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Pay the rent? Gadzooks, sir - pay for watches, more like! :lol:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thought I recognised the name and that sweet playing! Below is another one from Will and this one might sum up the way we feel when we find that certain watch!!






Perhaps we have the RLT anthem!!??


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn you, Sir - thread drift! :yahoo:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry!! :sadwalk:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Will, you're famous! 300 videos on YouTube, that Sir is impressive.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, as Andy Warhol famously said, everyone gets 15 minutes of fame... :tongue_ss:


----------

